# Dancing Shetland Foal



## ponymanSF (Jun 13, 2007)

Thought you all would enjoy this short video I put up on you tube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doCc_soXPZY

Enjoy,

John


----------



## susanne (Jun 13, 2007)

What a delight!


----------



## lvponies (Jun 13, 2007)

That was so cute!!! Thanks for posting it!!


----------



## tifflunn (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that - it gave me a big smile :bgrin


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 13, 2007)

Lindsay showed me your video this morning and it surely made my day brighter. What a spectacular baby!


----------



## Reble (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks for sharing, amazing how they can move so young :aktion033:




:


----------



## FoRebel (Jun 13, 2007)

Too cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bluerocket (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh that was cute - loved the titles too - sooo appropriate.

How clever!

JJay


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jun 13, 2007)

How cute is she? What an adorable video! Thanks for making my morning.


----------



## hairicane (Jun 13, 2007)

Thats a great video!



:


----------



## ClickMini (Jun 13, 2007)

WONDERFUL!!! I am sharing it with everyone! Love the bebe!!!!!


----------



## NMMack (Jun 13, 2007)

:aktion033: Absolutely DARLING!!!! :aktion033:

Thank You so much for sharing it with us!!!! :bgrin

Nancy


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 13, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 13, 2007)

Man, how cute is that?! She's a real pistol obviously and must keep you quite busy.

Leia


----------



## Watcheye (Jun 13, 2007)

This is priceless...


----------



## CJMM6 (Jun 13, 2007)

What a great clip. Mom & filly are my favorite color. :aktion033: cjmm


----------



## Devon (Jun 14, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWW




: I LOVE her!!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 14, 2007)

That is awesome!!!!!

It made me laugh out loud and smile BIG when she started her dance!!!

That was a lot of fun to watch





Thank you!!!


----------



## Mini Lover (Jun 15, 2007)

What an awesome video, It made my day.

What a nice filly too.

Thanks

-Nicole


----------



## Marty (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh my gosh that baby is sheer energy!

How precious!


----------



## luckymeacres (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting, that was so cute. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Shari (Jun 19, 2007)

Now that is adorable!!




:


----------



## Chamomile (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh I LOVED that video! What an adorable baby she is. I especially liked the "Pretend" shot :bgrin


----------



## AceyHorse (Jun 20, 2007)

They are tooo gorgeous, I'm in love!



:


----------

